# Casio Waveceptor



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

I have a Casio Waveceptor - absolutely fine until yesterday when I noticed it has set itself to the wrong time - I know you can get it to do a time check by depressing the top button - this sets the second hand back to 12 whilst it sends out its signal - however when I do this the second hand goes to 5 past - it the sets to to totally the wrong time.

Is this just the battery on its way out?


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

philjopa said:


> I have a Casio Waveceptor - absolutely fine until yesterday when I noticed it has set itself to the wrong time - I know you can get it to do a time check by depressing the top button - this sets the second hand back to 12 whilst it sends out its signal - however when I do this the second hand goes to 5 past - it the sets to to totally the wrong time.
> 
> Is this just the battery on its way out?


Has it got an 'advance' function for the hands to 'nudge' them round if they don't line up?

I can have a look at the manual for mine tonight, if you've not got yours any more?

I've only ever taken mine out of the box twice, bought it to set the time on my others, then bought a DAB radio that shows the time and date, so I use that.

Must get round to putting it on the sales forum.


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

I know that I can reset it manually - just wondered why it was suddenly so far out of sinc.

I'll check the manual tonight.


----------

